# Finally



## Jetjockey (Nov 14, 2014)

Scheduling patsies is going to start hurting teams.  I hope it bites Miss St this year.  Now if we can get the SEC to stop running away from the PAC-12 maybe we can see some good OOC football played.

http://m.espn.go.com/ncf/story?storyId=11871184&src=desktop


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 14, 2014)

Well, Ole Miss is opening with FSU in 2016.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 14, 2014)

Its why auburn is the top 2 loss team and in the top 10 still


T


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 14, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Its why auburn is the top 2 loss team and in the top 10 still
> 
> 
> T



Auburn, UGA, LSU, and Bama regularly schedule at least one good ooc game each year.

Scheduling patsies is also why aTm ever sniffed the top 10, which also helped vault Miss State to #1.  Everyone in the SEC benefits from the teams that schedule such weak ooc teams.


----------



## willsm89 (Nov 14, 2014)

2015 OOC schedules

http://espn.go.com/blog/ncfnation/tag/_/name/111414-2015-schedules


----------



## alphachief (Nov 14, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Well, Ole Miss is opening with FSU in 2016.



That's the funny thing about schedules though...while you may have direct control over the quality of your program, you have no control over eveyone elses.  By the time FSU plays that game, Ole Miss may be back in the SEC also ran pack.  Of course if that were to happen, FSU would be given a hard time for playing a poor Ole Miss team...as opposed to the recognition that they scheduled them when they were a contender.  Same goes for UM and Florida.  These are not only in state rivals, historically they have contended for and won NC's...of course, FSU gets no credit for being willing to play them year end and year out.  How about Notre Dame...they were the media darling of college football until FSU drove that wooden stake into their heart...now instead of getting credit for scheduling a strong OOC team...everyone dumps on the Noles because, ND isnt that good.  I agree with Jimbo...we play who we play and we try to win every week.  To heck with what everyone else...including the "committee" thinks.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Nov 14, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Scheduling patsies is going to start hurting teams.  I hope it bites Miss St this year.  Now if we can get the SEC to stop running away from the PAC-12 maybe we can see some good OOC football played.
> 
> http://m.espn.go.com/ncf/story?storyId=11871184&src=desktop



Make up your mind.  Stop scheduling patsies or start scheduling PAC-12 teams


----------



## elfiii (Nov 14, 2014)

alphachief said:


> T I agree with Jimbo...we play who we play and we try to win every week.  To heck with what everyone else...including the "committee" thinks.



^ 



FootLongDawg said:


> Make up your mind.  Stop scheduling patsies or start scheduling *patsy* PAC-12 teams



Fixed it for ya Foot Long.


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 14, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Auburn, UGA, LSU, and Bama regularly schedule at least one good ooc game each year.
> 
> Scheduling patsies is also why aTm ever sniffed the top 10, which also helped vault Miss State to #1.  Everyone in the SEC benefits from the teams that schedule such weak ooc teams.



Odd you left out Tennessee who has had the toughest ooc schedule out of any of the teams you mention above and you could probably go back as far as you wanted to.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 14, 2014)

AccUbonD said:


> Odd you left out Tennessee who has had the toughest ooc schedule out of any of the teams you mention above and you could probably go back as far as you wanted to.



 I completely forgot about Tenn.  Y'all definitely don't soften your schedule.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 14, 2014)

yeah maybe the SEC can schedule OOC games against wyoming and south dakota like oregon did this year. im sure that would be a lesson learned for the SEC right there. 


T


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 14, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I completely forgot about Tenn.  Y'all definitely don't soften your schedule.



Yeah, the other teams you mention soften their schedule depending on how the team is doing.


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 14, 2014)

Throwback said:


> yeah maybe the SEC can schedule OOC games against wyoming and south dakota like oregon did this year. im sure that would be a lesson learned for the SEC right there.
> 
> 
> T



You forgot Michigan St!  ;-)


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 14, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I completely forgot about Tenn.  Y'all definitely don't soften your schedule.



Given recent records and outcomes, one would think that Tennessee opponents could feel they are softening their schedule when playing the vols.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 14, 2014)

The Tide opens 2015 with Wisconsin and 2016 with USCw. I like it.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 14, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> The Tide opens 2015 with Wisconsin and 2016 with USCw. I like it.



BAMA's been doing it since Saban's return.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 14, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> BAMA's been doing it since Saban's return.



Yep. 
Something did change, though. I could have sworn we had a home and away series set up with Michigan State for 2017-18, but its not listed now.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 14, 2014)

State had a very weak OOC schedule. Alabama played at least one of those same schools. Some of that has to do with playing regional schools, albeit smaller schools and spreading some money around. State opened a season a couple years back or so with Oklahoma State, so it's not like they've never played a tough out of conference game.  Alabama's schedule is somewhat stronger because of West Virginia (which may lose again) and Auburn had perhaps the toughest by playing KSU away.
In State's case, even without a strong OOC game this year they still have five top tier teams in their schedule. Many of your picked LSU and aTm apart for falling earlier in the season, but both have had quality wins  since then exhibiting  sec resilience. Its still a very tough schedule even though they had a weak OOC and two perceivably weak games from the east. That being said UK has always played State tough and aside from the ARK game, the UK contest was the most competitive of the year to date. Aside from playing UGA is there a tough Sec east challenge this year?

Weak OOC and weak SEC east games withstanding, State still has a tough schedule by virtue of facing 5 highly ranked opponents. Their schedule is much more rigorous than FSU's that's for sure.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 14, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Its why auburn is the top 2 loss team and in the top 10 still
> 
> 
> T



the irony being that Auburn probably should've lost the KSU game and probably should've won the aTm game, in spite of tremendous effort by the Aggies.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 14, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> You forgot Michigan St!  ;-)



no I didn't



T


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 15, 2014)

Throwback said:


> no I didn't
> 
> 
> 
> T



And UGA and A&M pulling out of home and home's against Oregon.  But then again, considering UGA's OOC record, I can understand why they pulled out.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 15, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> And UGA and A&M pulling out of home and home's against Oregon.  But then again, considering UGA's OOC record, I can understand why they pulled out.



There it is ... your bottom of the barrel idjit post for this thread.  No SEC team is running from your pansy division.  SEC teams, including UGA, had to pull out because the SEC said they could not schedule anymore pansy teams and instead must play more real football against other SEC teams.


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 15, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> And UGA and A&M pulling out of home and home's against Oregon.  But then again, considering UGA's OOC record, I can understand why they pulled out.



You got us again, we played home and home series against 2 mighty PAC 12 teams recently (Arizona st and Colorado) finished 3-1.    But once again you are right, the sec is nowhere near as strong as the PAC 12.  It has all been one giant conspiracy and everyone is in on it.  We convinced the big 10, PAC 12, and big 12 to lay down in title games and create the myth.  You have been strong in uncovering the truth and now the whole world sees you were right!  Well done!  By the way, since Boise st has somehow been incorporated into your west coast argument, the southeast will add FSU to keep the numbers even.  I guess that gives the southeast another national title to continue the streak...


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 16, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> You got us again, we played home and home series against 2 mighty PAC 12 teams recently (Arizona st and Colorado) finished 3-1.    But once again you are right, the sec is nowhere near as strong as the PAC 12.  It has all been one giant conspiracy and everyone is in on it.  We convinced the big 10, PAC 12, and big 12 to lay down in title games and create the myth.  You have been strong in uncovering the truth and now the whole world sees you were right!  Well done!  By the way, since Boise st has somehow been incorporated into your west coast argument, the southeast will add FSU to keep the numbers even.  I guess that gives the southeast another national title to continue the streak...



And you lost to the "mighty" Colorado, and barely beat ASU when ASU sucked!    Imagine if you would have played a decent PAC-12 team!  

Btw.  Miss St's resume doesn't look to great after yesterday.  They are a 1 loss team, but they are out of contention now due to their week schedule.  Auburn, A&M, and LSU all lost.  Miss St doesn't have a single decent win now.


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 16, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> And you lost to the "mighty" Colorado, and barely beat ASU when ASU sucked!    Imagine if you would have played a decent PAC-12 team!
> 
> Btw.  Miss St's resume doesn't look to great after yesterday.  They are a 1 loss team, but they are out of contention now due to their week schedule.  Auburn, A&M, and LSU all lost.  Miss St doesn't have a single decent win now.



After mich st got blown out at home, oregon's resume isn't very good either?


----------



## elfiii (Nov 16, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Imagine if you would have played a decent PAC-12 team!



The PAC-12 doesn't have a decent team.


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 16, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> After mich st got blown out at home, oregon's resume isn't very good either?



Oregon beat the current #11, #12, and #23 teams (subject to change and get better once the new polls come out today).  Their loss was to the current #14, and that was a game where they shot themselves in the foot.  Miss St might have a single win against ranked teams after today.  And that ranked team is barely holding on to their ranking.  So, who's resume is better again?


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 16, 2014)

elfiii said:


> The PAC-12 doesn't have a decent team.



Your right.  They don't have a decent team, they have lots of decent teams, and a few darn good ones. 

Btw.  Since UGA lost to Colorado, does that make Colorado a good or a bad team?


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 16, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Oregon beat the current #11, #12, and #23 teams (subject to change and get better once the new polls come out today).  Their loss was to the current #14, and that was a game where they shot themselves in the foot.  Miss St might have a single win against ranked teams after today.  And that ranked team is barely holding on to their ranking.  So, who's resume is better again?



Not saying anything about miss st, not a big believer in them.  Merely saying that the signature win for Oregon was mich st, after Ohio st embarrassed them at home that win lost a lot of its luster.  Oregon is a good team and if they don't screw up they will get their chance.  Just accept that other than FSU, you can poke holes in every other teams resume.  Why are you complaining when Oregon is sitting in fine shape?   The new rankings are out btw, still 4 sec teams in the top  10, all these voters are in on the conspiracy, it's crazy...


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 16, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Your right.  They don't have a decent team, they have lots of decent teams, and a few darn good ones.
> 
> Btw.  Since UGA lost to Colorado, does that make Colorado a good or a bad team?



You love to bring up the past when it benefits your argument and dismiss it when it doesn't .  Uga also went 2-0 against Arizona st, they must be a total joke, how were they a top 10 team when uga beat them years ago?  Uga beat auburn badly last night,  auburn beat Oregon in the national title game years ago, I guess uga is much better than Oregon then?  Either stay in the present or go to the past, but with the sec dominance over the last decade, you might want to stay in the present.


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 16, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> You love to bring up the past when it benefits your argument and dismiss it when it doesn't .  Uga also went 2-0 against Arizona st, they must be a total joke, how were they a top 10 team when uga beat them years ago?  Uga beat auburn badly last night,  auburn beat Oregon in the national title game years ago, I guess uga is much better than Oregon then?  Either stay in the present or go to the past, but with the sec dominance over the last decade, you might want to stay in the present.



That's the problem.  The SEC hasn't dominated  the PAC-12 in the last decade.  Or have you forgotten that?

The years UGA beat ASU, ASU went 4-5, and 2-7 in the PAC-12.  In 2009 when ASU went 2-7, UGA won with a last second field goal after they blocked an ASU FG.  Not exactly impressive when they could BARELY beat a 2-7 ASU.  Do you honestly think those close wins, along with losing to pathetic Colorado, weren't in the back of UGA's minds when they pulled out of the series agaisnt Oregon?


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 16, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> That's the problem.  The SEC hasn't dominated  the PAC-12 in the last decade.  Or have you forgotten that?
> 
> The years UGA beat ASU, ASU went 4-5, and 2-7 in the PAC-12.  In 2009 when ASU went 2-7, UGA won with a last second field goal after they blocked an ASU FG.  Not exactly impressive when they could BARELY beat a 2-7 ASU.  Do you honestly think those close wins, along with losing to pathetic Colorado, weren't in the back of UGA's minds when they pulled out of the series agaisnt Oregon?



Wow, I don't know what I have been watching for the past decade?  Was there another game after the championship game that I was missing ?  Sure seemed like a pretty dominant decade, thanks for clearing that up, I must have looked like fool talking about fake national titles with my friends .  They probably think I'm crazy! .


----------

